
“Bomb Carbon” Has Been Found in Deep-Ocean Creatures - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bomb-carbon-has-been-found-in-deep-ocean-creatures/
======
colechristensen
I don't understand why this is surprising. The deep ocean gets its carbon and
energy from biomaterials that snow from above

------
bjourne
The novelty in the research is estimating the speed in which deep sea life
absorbs organic matter from the surface. Bomb carbon, C14, is used as a proxy
measure.

------
devoply
Let's work on nano tech which we know is toxic to fish but we'll contain it.
We promise. We can't stop our economic growth for remote possibilities that
will probably never occur.

------
cbluth
"Hey kids, the Mariana Garbage Pit used to be an empty trench full of
earthlife, and I hear it used to have water in it too..."

~~~
devoply
Says one alien to another while on a dig on a barren planet in the middle of
nowhere.

